# How to keep pigs shelter dry?



## jacca5 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not sure if this is where this topic belong but here I go. The shelter that our pigs stay in is at a slant so when it rains it holds water really bad and of course they have made huge holes in there that hold water. What is the best thing to use to soak up the water and keep it well maintain? Please do suggest lime.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 4, 2010)

Put in a semi-elevated cement floor, and use straw to bed it well.  Change the straw as needed.  I would never suggest lime.  Why would you want us to?


----------



## jacca5 (Mar 4, 2010)

I meant don't......sorry. That is all I have heard from other people I have asked.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wondered if you might have meant "don't".  Lime would be very irritating to the skin of the pigs.  From your post, it would seem to me that your only options would be the cement floor, or changing your building so the rain doesn't run into the floor.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

can you move the shelter? dig it out down to 8 inches or so and fill with gravel? run drainage tile in front to re route the water?

we have horrid clay soil and the first place we put our pigs turned into pig soup the first hard rain. we ended up making a 3 sided shelter from pallets and putting it somewhere else....it totally worked. of course, our pigs are only for one season... so we didnt need a great shelter. 

good to see you, jhm47


----------

